# MySql Erweiterung konnte nicht geladen werden - phpMyAdmin -->



## Maximilius (1. Oktober 2004)

Moin Jungs erstmal Hallo ist ja mein erster Beitrag hier  trotzdem gleich zu meinem Problem weil es mich derbe ank****** 

Ich weiss, dass es über dieses schon zigtausende Threads gibt, und ich weiss das ganz besonders weil ich jetzt schon den 3. tag am suchen nach einer lösung bin und phpMyAdmin nicht zum laufen kriege.  Ich habe schon etliche Dinge versucht kopieren der dll's und und und 

bei mir kommt jedoch auch immer dieser "MySql erweiterung kann nicht geladen. Checken sie ihre PHP Config"

ich habe so viel versucht und es klappt immer noch nicht 

IHR SEID MEINE LETZTE HOFFNUNG 

Ich hab xp pro apache 2.0.5 php 5.02 MySql 4 und phpMyAdmin 2.6 

Bei mir ist der Apache auf D: installiert, so wie PHP und MySql auch 

D:\MySql 4 ; D:\PHP ; 

habe phpmyadmin in mein htdocs verzeichnis kopiert [localhost/phpMyAdmin]

Habe jeweils eine php_mysql.dll in /windows ; /system ; und /system32

bei winmysql admin ist die ampel auf grün und ich kann auch per cmd connecten 

php funktioniert habe es mit phpinfo() getestet 

in der php.ini steht :

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
; Dynamic Extensions ;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;
; If you wish to have an extension loaded automatically, use the following
; syntax:
;
;   extension=modulename.extension
;
; For example, on Windows:
;
;   extension=php_smysql.dll.MySql


und in der config.inc.php von phpMyAdmin steht :

/**
 * Your phpMyAdmin url
 *
 * Complete the variable below with the full url ie
 *    http://localhost/phpMyAdmin/

$i++;
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']            = 'localhost';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']            = '';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']          = '';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']    = 'tcp';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']       = 'mysql';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']        = FALSE;
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']     = '';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']     = '';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']       = 'config';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']            = 'maxim';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']        = 'jacki';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']         = '';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']         = '';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']           = ''; // 'phpmyadmin' - see scripts/create_tables.sql
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable']   = ''; // 'pma_bookmark'
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']        = ''; // 'pma_relation'
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']      = ''; // 'pma_table_info'
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']    = ''; // 'pma_table_coords'
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages']       = ''; // 'pma_pdf_pages'
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info']     = ''; // 'pma_column_info'
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history']         = ''; // 'pma_history'
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose_check']   = TRUE;
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['order']
                                       = '';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['rules']
                                       = array();


SO ist der Beschreibung nun genüge getan    

Für weitere Infos bin ich gerne zu haben 

Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Oktober 2004)

> ;extension=php_smysql.dll.MySql



solange diese Zeile mit einem Semikolon beginnt, wird sie nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## Maximilius (2. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank werde es gleich mal ausprobieren 

dachte das gehöre dazu   

das muss einem ja auch mal gesagt werden dann ^^ 

Danke


----------



## Maximilius (3. Oktober 2004)

Hat Leider nicht funktioniert, muss man da noch was anderes machen, 

welche php.ini ist denn jetzt die richtige die php.ini - dist oder die php.ini - recommended ?

Was könnte ich denn noch machen

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Oktober 2004)

keins von beiden

In deinem Windows-Systemverzeichnis müsste siche eine *php.ini* befinden....diese ist entscheidend.


----------



## Maximilius (3. Oktober 2004)

Ok die php.ini - recommended befindet sich jetzt bei mir in C:\Windows 

aber wenn ich phpinfo() ausführe steht bei extension_dir : C.\php5\ext

obwohl ich in der php.ini D:\PHP\ext eingetragen habe 

Was gibt es denn noch für Möglichkeiten zum falsch machen ?


----------



## Maximilius (3. Oktober 2004)

so jetzt wird auch in der phpinfo() der richtige pfad angezeigt, nur bekomme ich jetzt beim starten des apache 2 dienstes 2 mal die gleiche fehlermeldung das php_mysql.dll in dem Verzeichnis wo es drin ist nicht gefunden werden konnte  ?

Und ein MySql modul wird in  der phpinof() natürlich auch net angezeigt


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab mal in meiner php.ini reingeschaut.....da steht, dass mysql standardmässig in PHP drinnen ist:


> ;Windows Extensions
> ;Note that MySQL and ODBC support is now built in, so no dll is needed for it.


Sollte dies bei dir auch stehen, musst du die Zeile mit der Mysql-Extension löschen(oder wieder das Semikolon davor setzen).

Ist dies bei dir der Fall?


----------



## Mace (5. Oktober 2004)

ich hab den selben fehler wie maximilius!
bei mir steht das in der php.ini mit den no dll'needet! udn dei dynamic extentions fehlen bei mir!
benutze übrigens dieselben versionen wie maximilius!
und es funktioniert noch nicht!


sagt einem das irgendwas:
   php_mysql.dll MySQL functions PHP >= 5.0.0, requires libmysql.dll
   (bundled)


----------

